# whens the best time to get pregnant



## chall (Mar 23, 2004)

I'm just curious when in your cycle are you more likely to get pregnant?? i've been told about 2 weeks before your period comes.. is this true?? Any ideas?


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

I believe so. I am currently pregnant and they say the conception date is two weeks after your last period. The best bet though if you are trying to conceive is to find out when you are ovulating and try then. I believe they have home tests you can buy in the store. That too is about two weeks after your last period.


----------



## Polly6034 (Sep 21, 2003)

Yeh I agree with you, in between periods is when you are most likely to get pregnant...Polly


----------



## chall (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks for answering guys.. the reason why I was asking was because we've had 3 oopsy's this monthy and i'm concerend that once of them might of taken.. we've had several oops'y before but always either right befor my period or right after. I really want a baby but am scared because i am about 30 pounds over whieght already and have blood pressure issues so i'm a little scared.. my husband is dead set about us having kids so i'm not sure what to think.. I know i'll be dissapointed if i'm not but maybe it's for the best...


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

baby center has an ovulation caculator where you enter in the day you started your period and how long you normal cycle is. it then tells you what days you are likly to be ovulating and if you where to concieve it tells you around when you would be due. www.babycenter.com good luck with whatever you want.


----------

